# Kioti Hour Meter



## Jayne (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi All

I have just joined this forum and have a question about our new Kioti C2610 (I think it is known as a CS2410 in the US). It has an electronic Hour Meter and I was wondering if anyone knew if it maintained its memory if the battery was removed/changed or whether we has to use an second battery to keep the settings when the battery is changed, like in my car to keep the radio/clock settings.

Hope someone can help

Jayne:aussie:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jayne! Glad to have you. On something like an hour meter, no. It will hold its information irregardless, just like a car would retain the mileage on the odometer display. I never understood why this can't be the case with radios and clocks, why you have to have battery back up.


----------



## Jayne (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi tractor beam

Thanks for the welcome and the feedback. I was hoping that was probably the case.

Regards

Jayne


----------

